# 1 of my Guinea pigs Died must have been During the night.



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Got up this morning and found 1 of my Guninea pigs dead 

No previous signs of illness or anything he was fine yesterday He was around 3 years old Been with his Brother since Birth.

Now I'm worried the other will fret and be lonely.. We Don't really want anymore though.

So hopefully the othe will be ok..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Got up this morning and found 1 of my Guninea pigs dead
> 
> No previous signs of illness or anything he was fine yesterday He was around 3 years old Been with his Brother since Birth.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry for your loss hun!! But you might wanna look for another older piggie to see if they can bond him with another. Often rescue will help with bonding them too.

Am so sorry. Hugs!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.I lost my fave piggie this week too


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you It was Such a Shock I keep thinking WHY he was fine yesterday...I'm wondering if he was ill and I did'nt know? But he was acting normally


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> So sorry to hear that.I lost my fave piggie this week too


I'm sorry....It's awful is'nt it was yours ill or did you just find him like I did I mean was it unexpected? It's such a Shock


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I am really sorry for your loss hun!! But you might wanna look for another older piggie to see if they can bond him with another. Often rescue will help with bonding them too.
> 
> Am so sorry. Hugs!!


Thank you Thing is I can't see myself wanting anymore... I'm Hoping he'll be ok he was eating normally today...I've been told that when they are fretting to 1st thing to watch for is if they Stop eating etc.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Really sorry, sometimes it happens this way with guinea pigs, even the best loved and cared for ones. If you really don't want an another guinea pig and I can appreciate that, simply give your existing boy lot's of attention and if not already indoors, try and bring him in 

*Hugs*


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry about your little one


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I lost one of our guinea pigs last week - Iggy the one who used to 'sing'. She was five years old nearly and was fine the night before and then the day after she was dead. 

Sorry to hear about your piggy.  I have four piggies inside (3 males and 1 female) and they are all on their own and seem happy enough. I don't usually keep females on their own but she is prone to respiratory infections so I don't want to pass them onto my other piggies.

I know how you feel though because we have a rabbit on it's own now as her mate that lived next door to her in another hutch died 3 weeks ago but I definitely don't want any more rabbits and you could go on forever like that as they aren't going to die at the same time.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> That's a good point, we have been trying to keep our animal numbers down as we are hopefully moving this year and not sure where we will end up.


----------

